# HAPPY BIRTHDAY SADIE!!!!!!!!



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahahah girl you can't get away that easily. HAPPY BIRTHDAY I hope you had an AWESOME day. You deserve it. Much Love and eat cake and have some drinks  HUGS



:woof::woof::woof::clap::woof::woof::hug::woof::woof::woof:


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sadie!! Who hoo! Twenty one today right  hope you had a great day


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

32 LOL!!! Close enough though! hehehehe. Thank You ladies


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Happy birthday Sadie.32-23 its all the same LOL.I have to share my Birthday with Crush from now on this is gonna be fun LOL


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday Tara ...... hope its awesomeness !


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

a 79ner huh? ... well, did you enjoy your day? .. Today is YOUR BIRTHDAY!!!  Happy Birthday.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Oh Tara you sly dog, ITS YOUR BIRTHDAY!!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY FRIEND

muahaha


----------



## Boogieman (May 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy bday!!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY Sadie


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Happy birthday, Tara! I hope you have a great day!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

MERRY BIRTHDAY!!!! I got a line of 32 SoCo shots ready for you.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Happy B-Day Tara....just a pup at 32


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yay Gemini babies rock  hope u get lots of cake!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Always late, but I'm here... 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TARA!! Much love from me and my crew!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Happy birthday, chick.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank You all my GO PITBULL Friends! I appreciate all your B-day wishes!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Firehazard said:


> a 79ner huh? ... well, did you enjoy your day? .. Today is YOUR BIRTHDAY!!!  Happy Birthday.


...and thats the same year i graduated. HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Sadie! I drank one or 8 for you tonight


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

I think I'm late with this, but Happy B-Day! :cheers:


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Happy late Birthday Tara!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey girly sorry I'm late but HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!! I hope you had a great day and got lots of good stuff


----------

